# I.d. some plants please???



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Your second picture looks like Pennsylvania smartweed, bees like it. Smartweed is a native and in the buckwheat family, related to knotweed (bamboo).

Don't know the yellow flowered plant.


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I looked up pa smartweed. That's it! Thanks.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Could it be partridge peas with the yellow flowers?


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hmm pretty close match. I think thats it! I looked it up and im finding deer love it. This property is a farmers property and there are deer all over back there. The deer bed down along this partridge pea. My research shows that honey bees don't work it but do work the pa smartweed. There's about 20 acres of the pa smartweed. 

The partridge pea is not a bust though, the farmer is letting me hunt this property. Guess where my tree stand is going.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

To take advantage of the smart-weed flow I would increase the 
number of hives there right now. It could be a special wild flower honey you're collecting.
Not sure if you have bears there around your hives or not. Wonder if you can set up a fence to 
raise some deer inside all year long too. Maybe the farmers would agree to it on their property.


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

My plan for next year is to reduce my home yard a little and increase the farm property. Right now the hives are not in an ideal spot. The farmer and I are going to clear a new spot and make a utility path right up to it.


----------

